# Trenical for Gastroparesis Treatment



## mariewalter (Sep 20, 2013)

Gastroparesis is a medical condition in which nerve or muscle gets damaged in the stomach that causes slow digestion and emptying, vomiting, nausea, or bloating.

*Quick Facts*


Also called delayed gastric emptying
Reduces the capability of the stomach to vacant its contents
Does not cause blockage/obstruction
Weakens muscle contraction
Slows down or sometimes completely stops the movement of food from the stomach to the small intestine
Vagus nerve responsible for the movement of food gets damaged by some chronic illness or injury and the stomach muscles' functionality gets disturbed
Results in derisory grinding of food by the stomach, and reduced evacuating of food from the stomach into the intestine
Best diagnosed by a test called a gastric emptying study
Usually is treated with nutritional support, drugs for treating nausea and vomiting


----------

